# How to make boilies



## Socom

I have fished for cap alot in the past, most of the time using a dough bait recipe I came up with from piecing together ingredients from several different recipes I have found in magazines. But I have heard of people using "boilies" for bait. I have a very rough idea of what this might be but can someone tell me how to make them? You don't have to include any secret ingredients if you don't want to, just looking for a basic recipe. Also do they hold onto the hook better then regular dough bait?

Thanks


----------



## Socom

Ok, I guess I'll just have to do some research online. This is kind of surprising as usually people here are quick to give a helpful response or at least point you in the right direction. Thanks anyway.


----------



## RANGER 1

bollies are hard do to bolling and eggs in the mix they are used with a hair rig. as far as recipe go there are 100s just like dough bait.do a search on how to make bollies and you will find all you need,good luck any more queistons pm will be glad to help


----------



## Normmouth

Check this site out for some recipes. http://fishforcarp.com/ I reccommend a 50/50 mix to get started. 

If you'd like a rolling table or something, shoot me a message and I can give you a price on stuff. I'm a dealer for pretty much all of the major Carp wholesalers in the US.


----------



## Socom

Thanks for the reply and the link. I will definitly have to try out some of those recipes.


----------



## zaqxsw

Here is my recipe that I've been using for a few years with success. Of course, you have to use hair rigs to use boilies. I have a rolling table to make them into balls, but I started out just hand rolling them.

STRAWBERRY CARP &#8220;BOILIE&#8221; RECIPE

DRY MIXTURE
1 cup semolina flour
¾ cup soy flour
½ cup of grits/oatmeal (prefer oatmeal)
½ cup crushed Wheaties
½ cup Splenda
1 tsp. salt

LIQUID MIXTURE
2 tbs. canola oil
4 eggs (start with 4 and add to get the right dough consistancy)
2 tbs. Strawberry Carp Flavoring
½ tsp. red food coloring

Mix in bread machine for 10-15 minutes.

Cook each batch for approx. 2 minutes, or 2:10. After draining, let air dry for 1-2 days. Freeze inside a big zip-lock bag.

This produces about 146 - 18mm bait boilies.

You can buy strawberry flavoring online, or use strawberry jello mix.


----------



## Socom

Thanks for the recipe, what exactly is a hair rig? I always used treble hooks with my dough bait.


----------



## zaqxsw

http://www.carpecarpio.com/carptips.html

Boilies are hard baits. You can't put a hook into them. You fish them on a "hair" off of the hook shank.

Being hard, little fish won't bother them. The only thing that will take them are grown carp and catfish. Turtles will mess with them sometimes, but really can't mess them up.

That is the beauty of them. You can leave them out there for hours. When something does take it, you got a good fish on.

Study rigs and baits at:

http://www.carpanglersgroup.com/forum/index.php?showforum=12


----------



## TimJC

Catching fish on your own homemade bait is very rewarding, but don't expect the humble boilie to be any sort of miracle bait.

When US carp anglers, including myself, first try boilies, they expect them to be an instant bait. Sometimes boilies do work right off the bat, but in most cases it helps to introduce freebies (free bait, or chum, is an important part of 'Euro style' carp fishing) into the area you intend on fishing over a week or two. The problem with this in relation to boilies is that it either requires you to make or purchase several pounds, which some may find time consuming or expensive.

As zaqxsw states, boilies are merely a mix of flours, eggs, flavor, sweetener, and bit of oil smooth the rolling process. In this regard they are nothing more than pasta, and really aren't much different from a doughbait, except for using eggs instead of water and being boiled to produce a tougher skinned bait. The main benefit of this style bait is that it lasts a long time and won't be picked on by crayfish and small fish (like bluegill, shad, minnows, etc) as easily as a doughbait. Because of this you can confidently heave a rig out at long range without worrying about the bait flying off or slowing dissolving. The downside is that some of the attractiveness will be boiled out of the bait, and it doesn't disperse its scent as readily as a doughbait.

I'll try to make some boilies tonight and document the process. I fish for carp almost exclusively, but I haven't made boilies in years, if that tells you anything. Boilies make good hookbaits, but I don't usually fish them alone.


Fishforcarp.com has pretty extensive details on making boilies, but they are geared towards an English audience.

I created a tutorial on tying hair rigs on this forum.


----------



## wildman

Please do. I have started to fish more for carp than ever before. I love it, and would like to learn more.


----------



## TimJC

I did make some boilies, but the pictures didn't turn out well at all. It's hard to take photos with gummy hands.


----------

